# Poll*most Command Mild Steel Welding Rod Or Wire Do You Use Mig/stick/tig/torch



## Smithdoor (Aug 18, 2016)

This is a  Poll on Most command  welding rod or wire do you use mig/stick/tig/torch
Use for welding Mild Steel welding or brazing

 What type of welding wire or stick do you use for welding
You may pick you top two Choices

 Dave


http://www.lincolnelectric.com/asse...d-Innershield-InnershieldNR-211-MP/c32400.pdf


----------



## Smithdoor (Aug 18, 2016)

FYI
I use E71T-GS today
12 years ago the main wire use in the shop 71T-1 with CO2 .052 in 50 LB or 60 LB coils
Had over 600 LB stick rod in just in case of shortage of welding wire

Dave


----------



## T Bredehoft (Aug 18, 2016)

When I was welding (in the tool room) for hire, I used for TIG, something called SMW 1/16th.  Wonderful stuff.


----------



## TomS (Aug 18, 2016)

I use E70S-6 for MIG.  I'm not a very good welder but I get by.  Mostly weld mild steel no thicker than 1/4".

Tom S.


----------



## Riotwarrior (Aug 19, 2016)

Stick...7014 and 7024

220V Mig any 030 or 035...
110V Mig 030 flux

Gas weld...depends...braze or steel...depends on job.

Kinda being a hole in the wall shop...just run whatcha brung kinda deal.


----------



## Ironken (Aug 20, 2016)

Mild Steel:
E70C-6M H4 Hobart Fabcor 86r metal core (.035/ 90-10 gas)

ER70S-6 Hobart HB-28 (.030/.035 75-25/90-10 gas) gmaw, gmaw spray

ER70S-2 gtaw

ER7018-1-H4R smaw Hobart 418

ER6010 smaw Hobart 610


----------



## jpfabricator (Aug 21, 2016)

7018 for the buzzbox, and flux core .035 Hobart bros. in the 110 mig.

Sent from somwhere in east Texas by Jake!


----------



## Subwayrocket (Aug 22, 2016)

Mostly Er70s6 , some 309 , some 625 for mismatches and cast ......for Al mostly 4043 and 5356 .    Only Er70s6 in my Mig


----------

